# Bargain Book Finds: February 2012 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the January 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Great bargain! A wonderful romance/fast paced. I read book one. Can't wait for Book three in the series!


For Love or Legacy (Book 2) (Legacy Collection) 2.99 
By Ruth Cardello


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

_The Rescuer_, a Kindle Single for $1.99 (or a free loaner from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library). A fascinating, little-known Holocaust story of the man who was the American version of Oskar Schindler.

The Rescuer


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

On sale for $2.99 the entire month of February.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

The first two books in the fabulous Clare Ferguson/Russ Van Alstyne mystery series are on sale for $2.99 (as of February 3rd - I don't know how long sale will last).


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to mention Donna Fasano's great romance it's on offer for 99cents with Valentine's Day in mind.

http://www.amazon.com/Merry-Go-Round-romantic-comedy-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328279256&sr=1-4

She has a couple of other's reduced at the moment too!

Edit: The image didn't work, sorry guys!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The Blood Singer Series is on sale right now for $2.99 each. Looks like the 4th book in the series is coming out on March 13th.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

These are part of a series....a very fun, mystery series.

 .99

 3.99

She also has a couple other books that are only $3.99 as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Moveable Feast, by Anthony Bourdain

Till I checked this out on Amazon, I didn't even know that Hemingway had written a book called "A Moveable Feast". But that's not this book, this is the book of the Travel Channel Show (or perhaps the Travel Channel has the show of this book, you choose....). Anyway, it is $4.49 at this posting, but verify price before clicking.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

On sale for $2.99 (as of today, 2/7, not certain how long sale will last)

Funny mystery set in Vegas. Casino exec Lucky O'Toole solves problems - which now include murder and blackmail. The first in a series, can definitely be read as a standalone. Third book comes out soon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

.99

 2.99


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

*I'll Be Slaying You* by Cynthia Eden is on sale for $2.99


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Down River * by John Hart is currently $2.99


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$4.99 at the moment.


Down to $4.99 from $7.99


----------



## Ben Kane (Feb 10, 2012)

Roman short stories by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (I hadn't realised that he'd written any!). These are FREE!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Legions-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B004UJWKVY/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329330479&sr=1-9


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Kindle Daily Deal: $0.99 down from yesterday's price of $7.69. (list price $9.99). Presumably today only.

Suspense, melting ice, prehistoric virus could threaten the survival of humankind.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell is only $2.99 right now


So is Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought this book and read it in 2 days. I thought it was a good read for the price of only $ 2.60, with lots of good tips and ideas (useful for writers too, for those hot love scenes )


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ben Kane said:


> Roman short stories by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (I hadn't realised that he'd written any!). These are FREE!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Legions-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B004UJWKVY/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1329330479&sr=1-9


Here's the US link, in addition to the UK above (but this really should be in the FREE books thread; I'll let the mods figure out what to do with both posts....  ) --


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tor has 6 books on sale for 2.99
http://upcoming4.me/media-news/book-news/item/8739-tor-e-books-on-sale-for-299

I grabbed  which is usually $7.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance. 1st in series. I liked that one a lot
$1.99


Historical Romance
$1.37


Historical Romance - post civil war
$1.99


Historical Romance - Post Civil War - Sequel to above
$1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go here for the March 2012 Bargain Book Finds:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,105628.0.html


----------

